# Firewire WebCam (not iSight) & SKYPE



## Kelowna Pete (Nov 25, 2004)

Friend of mine is new to SKYPE and wants to get a WebCam. Apple has dis-continued selling the iSight. Anyone have hands-on experience with an alternate firewire WebCam that is both Mac (iMac 20") and SKYPE compatible?
Last resort will be a USB WebCam that meets same criteria.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

smalldog lists the "iSweet" .. http://www.smalldog.com/product/34405/atfgc

I don't have personal experience with it, but they say it is compatible. I have an iRez cam that works wonderfully. I think pretty much any firewire based webcam will work. Also any DV based video camera (with firewire outputs) will work as well.

Apple has really dropped the ball on the iSight .. was totally expecting an announcement at MWSF about a replacement product, but alas it didn't happen. In fact it was hardly a "Mac"world at all as we heard no Mac product announcements at all.

HTH


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Tempting, it is, to sell my (spare) iSight on eBay since I use the MacBook iSight now...

Completed listings show that they are now reaching *$300 U.S.* for a like-new model like mine--plus I have a SightFlex and Griffin iLight, also like new.

But you never know.

Apple may not have discontinued this item, it may simply be out of stock now. More likely there is a new version coming, at which point the iSights on eBay will drop down to $100 U.S. or less, and very quickly.

Sometimes we like our little pieces of history, even if they are boxed and away. And we don't sell them.

To the OP: is there a rush? Apple will either serve this market, or someone else will.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

Given how much everybody loved the iSight, I doubt very much Apple has discontinued it entirely. Likely something new and better will be hitting shelves soon...

I'm half temped to pick up a used iSight to record lectures, but they don't come cheap.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Hey HowEver, that's a real nice set up. But up to $300, sold on eBay, I'd probably give it up.


----------



## cloudniner (Oct 21, 2006)

*Not Firewire But Works Like a Charm*

FYI

I have purchased 4 of these USB web cams from ebay postings. They are getting a little hard to find for some reason. I got two for under $15 and two others under $25.

I have distributed them to family members, who use G4, G5, and intel Macs. All work fine with Skype. Sound is really good with the web cams built in mike. The camera has a very good quality picture considering the price. It is not quite as good as my 24in iMac built in iSight but very very close.

It is called Web Cam Notebook Pro, has a mounting that is designed to hang on to the top of a notebook screen. I made up a velcro strip to attach it to my iMac.

I just looked through ebay and had to get to page 3 before I found one. It is a bit more expensive from when I purchase the four a few months ago.

Here is a site which lists a bunch of web cams that can be made to work with OSX.

http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/

I have also used this web cam with iChat as well as Skype. There is a very cheap piece of software that allows compatablity with iChat. The name escapes me for the moment. Leave a message if this would be of interest and I will look it up.

If you do find a USB web cam make sure it is USB 2.0 compatible.


----------

